# Help identifying Antique Pullman Brass Luggage Rack



## weppler1978 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi
Can anyone take a look at this item I put a bid on, its a brass pullman train luggage rack. Can anyone date this piece, I tend to prefer early stuff they have listed as 20's but I'm thinking earlier?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0923445302 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure what it is off but it is of the Art Nouveu style which was most fashionable in decoration from 1890~1910. 
It could be from a later date though. 1920s style was more Art Deco, much less organic. 
A very nice looking piece. Many luggage racks were basket like, this one having bars instead. It looks to be on a rake which suggests that it is from some kind of vehicle.

It is only 6~7" deep, not very practical as a luggage rack. I have found several others the same design which are all described to be Pullman luggage racks. They could be reproduction units intended to be used as towel rails. Overall about 30" or so wide just right for a standard towel. funny that!
Yeah, i'd like one. The one you bid on has a nice aged patina and is a little more elegant than some of the others. It's sinouos bracket slightly tapers and terminates better to the wall which is truer to the Art Nouveu style. Some of these are reproductions and not antiques, perhaps all. 

They seem to be common therefore should be easy to identify if they are original Pullman luggage racks... 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1210841...otel-towel 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-X-6-Bras...0928179984 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sol...0686378546

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...7675.l2557 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-R...7675.l2557 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bra...56576a1cd4 

Andrew


----------

